# Staining on fur by the eyes



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

My pup gets the red staining under her eyes. I have bought and been using angel eyes for her the past 2 months and haven't seen much improvement. Has anyone used anything else successfully?


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi! A friend of mine who has a Maltese recommended that I use Eye Envy. This stuff is amazing! They have a website..I think it's www.eyeenvy.com
It eliminates the redness rather quickly, and once it's started to work, you don't need to apply it all the time (just when the eyes get bad again).


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Angels Eyes and for us it works very well.
The trick with this stuff is you cannot miss a dose for the first 3 months, if you do the staining starts again that fast.
Eye Envy didn't work for us but has for others.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i just bout a product recommended by my breeder, i stain. it doesn't have the antibiotics the angel eyes has and is better for them. i have the same problem with my dog, going to try it out tomorrow, it sa powder you put in their food. never had luck with angel eyes


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

This discussion just came up in the yahoo group my breeder started for her puppy owners.

I know diet and filtered water is supposed to play a part in keeping staining to a minimum. But I have Tucker on NV raw diet and filtered water and he still was having staining issues. The Eye Envy worked for us as does trying to keep the area as dry as possible. However, I'd like to prevent the stains, not just deal with them once they are there.

One of the group's, members swears by probiotics, says it will eliminate the staining. So I just bought some at our local indie pet food store and have begun using it a couple days ago. I'll let everyone know how it works. It's worth a try and even if it doesn't prevent the staining probiotics are good for them!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a recent thread where a member (Lisa??) mentions feeding Solid Gold food to her dog (Maltese??) and it got rid of eye stains. Take a search and see.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Found it:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4959

Good luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I liked the Eye Envy too, be careful with the Angel eyes, long term use can be harmful since it is an antibiotic.

I also found switching to bottled water and changing food helped alot.

After teething the tearing pretty much stopped, unless its really windy outside, or smoky, etc. I just dab a little baby powder on that fur to dry it out quickly so it won't stain. The key is to keep the fur DRY, so try baby powder or baking soda a few times a day and that should help.

Kara


----------

